
What is the difference between a theorem, a lemma, and a corollary? - peter_d_sherman
https://divisbyzero.com/2008/09/22/what-is-the-difference-between-a-theorem-a-lemma-and-a-corollary/
======
mesaframe
I read a different set of definitions for proposition.

~~~
blastbeat
Indeed, propositions are a bit vague. I've read many papers, which didn't use
propositions at all. Then again there are papers, where propositions are
heavily used, or randomly distributed. In my own work I try to avoid it. I
rather would distinguish between "main theorem" and "theorem", then between
"theorem" and "proposition".

